# unknow reptile



## Kareeves (Sep 16, 2012)

I was out taking some pics of yellow footed rock wallabys and came across this guy. At first i thought it was a tree skink but he's got some realy nice red around his face any one seen it befor. 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/kareeves-33259/albums/a-5707/a-265237/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/kareeves-33259/albums/a-5707/a-265236/


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Sep 16, 2012)

Pretty look I don't know what it is though


----------



## Variety (Sep 16, 2012)

There are countless variations of skinks, I think this would be one of them


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 16, 2012)

A carlia perhaps. Where did you take the photo?


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 16, 2012)

ah yeah the shot was taken just out side of wirrabara in the flinders SA. I thought it might have been a tree skink but all the tree skinks i have seen around this area do not have that red. It was the size of a tree skink or abit bigger.


----------



## eipper (Sep 16, 2012)

Liopholis margaretae personata


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 16, 2012)

yep thats him. Lots of pics on google showing the red. I am looking ford to the new H.G. Cogger book as I am getting sick of looking at the rong names.


----------



## eipper (Sep 17, 2012)

wilson and swan 3rd edition. Hal Coggers book is still a fair way off


----------

